# Lost Speargun at Navarre Beach



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lost a 48" black Sea Hornet speargun at the beach directly out from the first parking lot in G.I.N.S. Navarre side. Thank you guys


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You lost ( left it) or you lost it because it sank


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh sorry, showing a friend the ins and outs of that gun. Wasn't spear fishing. Slid off of my kayak onto the sand Monday morning approx 10am. Didn't notice it slide off. My buddy had place it on the back of my yak. I figured it was probably picked up by someone, but it has sentimental value, so I figured I'd give it a try here. I've seen some very kind things happen on this forum. Thanks everyone


----------

